# New 2012 210 Rs



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

hi, all. we purchased our new outback this past july from lake shore rv in mich, the price was about 9k less than our dealer here in saskatoon. i spent 200 dollars having the unit shipped to the ind state line ( to avoid paying the mich state tax) the road trip down to pick up the 210 rs and return cost me about 1100.00 for fuel and the 200.00 del charge came to $1300.00 . i was very pleased how smooth the paper work was to do and was able to clear canada customs in about 15 min, bringing the new trl into canada. i wud be amiss if i didnt mention the sales persons name at lake shore rv . gary england . was simply just great.. . my family and i just love new out back . we had a fun finder toy hauler prior to this unit and i have nothing good to say about the quality and wrkmanship of that unit. i heard many good things about keystone manf ,and iam happy to say that its true. had a couple small warranty things to deal with the new unit back home . tried booking it in to the local outback dealership to get fixed but they would not touch it as i bought it in the usa. found out after a few phone calls no keystone dealers at home wud touch it part of the saskatchewan rv assoc un written policy. called keystone manf in the usa, and told me that they dont force canadian dealers to do warranty work . on units purchased in the states by cdn s that live in canada. i called lake shore rv and spoke with the service mgr (shun ) got me booked into rv dealership in saskatoon that buys units from lake shore rv, and did all the reqrd work. i really like this out back forum hav e done a couple mods on the unit so far. put heat into the bathroom and a new digital thermostat.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

The folks at Lakeshore are Great to do business with, I have purchased two new Outbacks from them. I wouldnt hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We bought ours from Pete's RV in Burlington, VT and had it shipped to Pembina, ND. The process worked great and we saved 15000 off the price of the same unit in Winnipeg. The dealer told us they wouldn't honor the warranty beforehand but I figured I could pay for a lot of repairs out of the savings.... we never did have any warranty issues at all, so we saved the whole amount...Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> We bought ours from Pete's RV in Burlington, VT and had it shipped to Pembina, ND. The process worked great and we saved 15000 off the price of the same unit in Winnipeg. The dealer told us they wouldn't honor the warranty beforehand but I figured I could pay for a lot of repairs out of the savings.... we never did have any warranty issues at all, so we saved the whole amount...Congrats on the purchase!


glad to hear you got agood deal too. dont get me wrong i like to support local buisness but when your savings are in the 10k range. i have to get the best bang for my buck. ihad one salesman up here tell me . that if i bought a usa trailer that i would be puttin my family in grave danger. as the american propane is different than canadian propane and icould at worse explode andor have a fatal fire. dont we ship our excess propane to our good friends to the south of us. i hate sales people who use scare tactics to try and make a sale. and with the warranty issues that i had it makes me even happier i bought out of country.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

cdn campers said:


> We bought ours from Pete's RV in Burlington, VT and had it shipped to Pembina, ND. The process worked great and we saved 15000 off the price of the same unit in Winnipeg. The dealer told us they wouldn't honor the warranty beforehand but I figured I could pay for a lot of repairs out of the savings.... we never did have any warranty issues at all, so we saved the whole amount...Congrats on the purchase!


glad to hear you got agood deal too. dont get me wrong i like to support local buisness but when your savings are in the 10k range. i have to get the best bang for my buck. ihad one salesman up here tell me . that if i bought a usa trailer that i would be puttin my family in grave danger. as the american propane is different than canadian propane and icould at worse explode andor have a fatal fire. dont we ship our excess propane to our good friends to the south of us. i hate sales people who use scare tactics to try and make a sale. and with the warranty issues that i had it makes me even happier i bought out of country.
[/quote]

Guess that guy never took organic chemistry. Propane is propane, regardless of where it's made.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Got a good laugh about the difference between Canadian propane and USA propane!









You're right, of course--we (USA) buy a lot of oil and gas from Canada. Witness our illustrious President leaving the USA this week to go to Japan, to avoid making a decision whether the Keystone pipeline extension can be built. Sigh. And the fracking of shale all over the mid-west is rapidly increasing the supplies of natural gas.

But Canadian gas looks the same as USA gas! What a laugher that CN propane is different from USA propane!!! I hope you were able to keep a straight face!


----------

